# kennel cough relapse??



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Baybeams
Sorry to hear that Baxter still appears to be suffering from kennel cough. I'm not sure about over the pond, and I don't want to worry you but here in the UK there have been reports that kennel cough can develop into a more serious infection, ? new strain of bacteria. 

I recently lost both my dogs, the veterinary specialists didn't really know why. However, we now think there were complications of a type of kennel cough infection. 

My sister's dogs have also contracted some form of infection having been in contact with my dogs 10 - 14 days before they started being poorly. Her vet thinks it is a type of kennel cough and prescribed antibiotics, but the dog wasn't reponding very well, so they they took him back and he was given some more antibiotics.

I would definitely question things with your vet, and ask whether a different type of antibiotics may be needed if this infection isn't clearing up. 

Again, I apologise if I am worrying you, but I think its best your Baxter is checked again. Please post back here and let us know how he is getting on.

p.s. they discovered my dog had a high temperature, and my sister's dog although didn't have one initially, is now presenting with one.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

maggsd said:


> Baybeams
> Sorry to hear that Baxter still appears to be suffering from kennel cough. I'm not sure about over the pond, and I don't want to worry you but here in the UK there have been reports that kennel cough can develop into a more serious infection, ? new strain of bacteria.
> 
> I recently lost both my dogs, the veterinary specialists didn't really know why. However, we now think there were complications of a type of kennel cough infection.
> ...


Thanks for your in-put. Baxter is still coughing a lot so I am going to call the vet again today. 
Thanks...


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Just checkin in, was wondering how Baxter is. Hope u got him to vet and that he's doing better.x


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Finally! After what seems like forever Baxter is getting better....YAY!!
Thanks so much for sharing your story and for checking in on my boy. 

I am so sorry for your losses Maggsd. Your heart must be so broken. Wishing you healing thoughts....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Dogs with kennel cough can cough up to three weeks.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Dogs with kennel cough can cough up to three weeks.


Thanks!!! I guess I am trying to rush it. I so miss getting him out in public with the rest of the gang...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

glad to hear he's getting better!
How is your friend's dog? And, did the old dog contract kennel cough?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> glad to hear he's getting better!
> How is your friend's dog? And, did the old dog contract kennel cough?


My friend's dogs are great. Her one dog hasn't been coughing for a week, which is why I started worrying that Baxter wasn't getting better. Her old dog never got sick...YAY!

Baxter is getting stir crazy. Not only did he get K.C. but i ended up with the flu and haven't been able to take the dogs even out in the yard for the past 4 days.
This month is pretty much toast! But on to better days!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whew, that's great news!!!
The actual statistic is that 1 in 5 dogs exposed will develop kennel cough. No clue where they came up with that!


----------

